# Did you get your SX OS from Axiogame?



## gaga941021 (Jun 20, 2018)

I've ordered from them 3 weeks ago, no replies, no nothing.


----------



## karl0ss (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah, I had to email em a couple of times, but they sent my licence this morning..

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Narnz (Jun 28, 2018)

Still no response from the aswell

Im guesting fraudulent


----------



## tomhanks69 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got mine from them on the 19th in the morning. Check your inbox and your spam. They usually respond. If not, there was probably a problem with your payment


----------



## Narnz (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes iv purchased from them and still havent received my item ... no problem with payment as it has been deducted from my account and cleared ... they havent even replied to my emails
Iv checked spam folder etc still nothing from them 

Iv now emailed them to cancel my order ill see if theyll reply to this before i go to the bank to investigate this payment to them as fraudulent


----------



## Narnz (Jun 28, 2018)

This worked i sent them a cancel my order email and they reply back 10-15 minutes and sent me my code.


----------



## Ceuse (Jun 28, 2018)

Just spam them with emails/website form. Sad but worked for me


----------

